

Tell HN: The Government has shut down Jotform without warning - Concours

I just receive an email from Jotform informing me that the government has shut them down without warning, I use Jotform on my sideproject: http://www.feedsapi.com so if you are a user, check your emails and update your url.
======
narad
I can see that <http://www.jotform.com/> is working fine.

<http://twitter.com/#!/Jotform/status/169791387125026818>

------
ColinWright
Announcement:

<http://www.jotform.net/announcement/domain/>

------
kylemaxwell
Any context in the email?

